# Happy Birthday Steve Mehs!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A big happy b-day goes out to our staff member Steve Mehs who hits the big 20!

Best wishes Steve on this special day!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Steve! :hb: I knew you when you were just a kid! :lol:

Have a good one!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

A big Happy Birthday to you Steve,, many happy more I hope.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks guys, it seems the older I get, the less time I have free on my Birthday, guess that's a sign of getting old


----------



## mattsarz (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Steve. 

Turning 20 was kinda the least important birthday I had growing up in Western NY.

18 = you could legally buy tobacco products (I never did) and if you didn't take driver's ed., you could finally drive at night.

19 = you could legally drink over in Canada.

20 = you get nothing, just a bridge to turning 21.

21 = you can legally drink in NY.

Whatever vices you have, enjoy them and enjoy the day.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Steve! The "big" 20???!!! Good grief! I have ties older than that! Enjoy your youth my friend - you can't believe how quickly it all goes by. Be sure to make the most of each passing year.
Wishing you many returns of the day!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, I agree..... 20 sux. 21 is the big one where you can get into a club at least. Then it is 25 when you can rent a car. Everything else is downhill from there. I speak from experience as I hit 39 in July (sigh). I expect my body to start falling apart shortly thereafter.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Yes, I agree..... 20 sux. 21 is the big one where you can get into a club at least. Then it is 25 when you can rent a car.


You can usually rent a car when you are under the age in 25, it's just that people under 25 can't afford those rates. It all depends on the car company. I know that when I rented through my company when I was under 25, I always reminded them that I was "underaged" but they said it didn't matter for corporate accounts.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Become a corporation, Steve, and if nothing else, remember what _Woody Allen_ had to say about sex:

_"I've had sex for money, and I've had sex for free. Sex for money is cheaper"_


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

cdru said:


> You can usually rent a car when you are under the age in 25, it's just that people under 25 can't afford those rates. It all depends on the car company. I know that when I rented through my company when I was under 25, I always reminded them that I was "underaged" but they said it didn't matter for corporate accounts.


In 1988 I joined Prodigy, which was an earlier AOL like ISP. They were the first to use the "internet" for shopping in the US on a large scale. I had signed up for National Car Rental's Emerald Aisle through a page they set up and they wound up listing "Prodigy" as my company. I never had a problem as they thought I was an employee of the company. And I did nothing to change that perception.

The benefits of being an early adopter...... You find loopholes organizations never planned on dealing with.........


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Steve. I thought that I was the youngest one here, but I guess not. I turn the big 2-1 in November.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Steve.... 
This tie (and the lunch stain) is older than you :lol: :


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> 18 = you could legally buy tobacco products (I never did) and if you didn't take driver's ed., you could finally drive at night.


18 = Continuing to do the same things I always did just with no trill of going on 'the wild side'. Buying and selling on eBay, playing the lottery, looking at porn online, circulating all the local adult shops. :lol:

So far no real vices, don't smoke, and honestly, I don't like alcoholic drinks. All beer tastes the same to me, and afterwards I need a Mountain Dew to take the taste away. I've had samples off all the major brands and beer is probably the most disgusting things I ever drank. About the only thing with alcohol that I can say I'd ever consider drinking are wine coolers (go ahead laugh ) but if I wanted fruit juice with a kick, I'd get a few bottles of sparkling grape juice or apple cider for half the price. My moms cousin always invites us over for Thanksgiving, Xmas, Easter, et al and breaks out the $100 bottle of wine during dinner. I slurp it down just to be nice. Give me a Mountain Dew, regular, Code Red, Live Wire or Pitch Black any day and I'll be happy. I have nothing against alcohol, it's just I see no point in drinking something I don't like the taste of.

What a birthday, wake up at 6AM go to school, stop by McDonald's for lunch, get to work before noon and get out at 1 in the morning. First of many like this a guess 

Prodigy, the first ISP I ever had, back in '95 on a 100 MHz IBM running OS/2 Warp. I remember having a username of about 10 different numbers, letters and characters at random.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW.. OS/2 Warp. I was an OS/2 guy myself. Pre-Warp and Warp. To one OS/2 dude to another. Happy Bday!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Prodigy, the first ISP I ever had, back in '95


Amazing. You were only 10 years old. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I actually remember my email address..... [email protected].... That was a mouthful. Now I'm [email protected] and [email protected] (I keep minimum access on both services just to keep the easy email addresses....)


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> .... About the only thing with alcohol that I can say I'd ever consider drinking are wine coolers (go ahead laugh ) but if I wanted fruit juice with a kick.....


I would not laugh at you for that. (Now, the Titans shirt.... :shrug: )

BTW, do ya like orange juice????   Cuz you know, it tastes exactly the same w/ some vodka in it. :grin:

(You've obviously never had **** Dog Punch either.  )

(These are all things I WOULD say to you IF you were 21!!   )


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

happy birthday


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> WOW.. OS/2 Warp. I was an OS/2 guy myself. Pre-Warp and Warp.


The computer had both OS/2 and WIN3.1 on it's 1.0 GB hard drive, I used OS/2 for over a year before realizing what Windows was. I wanted to play Solitaire but accidentally clicked the Reboot into DOS icon and man I was shocked. I remember running AOL 1.0 under the screen name Robocop on OS/2. No extra numbers or characters or underscores, just Robocop.



> (Now, the Titans shirt.... :shrug: )


Hey now no reason to get personal :lol:

Maybe in my next 20 years the Titans will make it back to the playoffs and maybe even get into another Super Bowl, well I can always hope. And then when they go 14-2 I can say I'm a true fan not a bandwagon fan like KC from 2 season ago or the Pats


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Who is Steve Mehs?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Either a self righteous DirecTV zealot/Dish Network basher or a figment of your imagination


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Thanks guys, it seems the older I get, the less time I have free on my Birthday, guess that's a sign of getting old


Belated Happy BDay, Steve! :icon_band 
Geez! Did you ever notice Steve's signature line? Dish Network subscriber in 12/98? That means he was a subscriber at the age of 13! Yikes!! :scratchin


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey we all make stupid mistakes at young ages at one time or another :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I still make stupid mistakes at one time or another and I'm middle aged.

Zoinks, I'm "only" 38 and it's the first time I've used THAT phrase on myself. 

I'm trying to decide on the best course of action for my midlife crisis. Should I go for the hot mistress, the sports car, or an extravagant home theater?


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Hey, I still make stupid mistakes at one time or another and I'm middle aged.
> 
> Zoinks, I'm "only" 38 and it's the first time I've used THAT phrase on myself.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on the best course of action for my midlife crisis. Should I go for the hot mistress, the sports car, or an extravagant home theater?


Go the safest route - buy/build the extravagant home theater. The hot mistress and sports car will get you into more trouble than you'll ever be able to get out of!  And, in the long run, either one would cost you far more than the home theater. :eek2:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Tis true. I was being silly. I would never get a mistress. Hookers are cheaper. (OK, now THAT was a joke too)

Maybe I'll finally build a home theater one that matches my avatar (I still haven't found one that I like better). I've got a 24 x 24 garage that I'm planning to convert (I'm planning on a major house renovation in about two years.... a second floor with a master bedroom suite on top of my existing ranch style house, killing my existing dining room to double the kitchen size, moving the dining room to my den (a 12 x 24 room), and then building a new garage. With 7 years until my first hits college, and my youngest hitting Kindergarten in the fall (and leaving her $1000 a month day care behind), I figure its now or never.....


----------

